# No clouds but plenty of rainbows



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Garhtr and I brought a few to hand today. We fished over in east ky . We caught all but 1 trout nymphing. We had a good time . I wish ohio had a few more trout streams , so we wouldn't have to drive so far . (more time to fish)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

_Garhtr and I brought a few to hand today. We fished over in east ky . We caught all but 1 trout nymphing. *We had a good time* . I wish ohio had a few more trout streams , so we wouldn't have to drive so far . (more time to fish)
_
Hey R.B.--- I Had a ''GREAT TIME''  Thanks again for the fishing n flies, I'm looking forward to using em SOON ! 
Would be NICE if Ohio got on board with Fall put and ''delay'' harvest trout in streams.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

looks like a great day, try not to lip them next time. Fragile creatures those trout are.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good report, I used to fish Otter creek every winter for the CNR season which is near Fort Knox but i know there are several stream East of Morehead that offer the delayed harvest fishing as well. care to PM which stream, or which county it was in? 

also were you fly fishing or spin gear? 

Salmonid


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice fish fellas. Big Bone Creek stocks rainbows every fall and spring and it would probably be a shorter drive for you. It runs right through Big Bone Lick State Park in Union County, KY. I will probably be headed there sometime soon myself.


----------

